# Collier Memorial State Park



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We are considering this as a campsite of preference for part of our summer Oregon adventure (OK, and Northern California too). If you've stayed here or know someone who has, let me know.

Thanks,
BBB

It looks like a nice campground but it is first come first serve and I'll be getting there on a Late June Wednesday AM.

Not my photo - found in Google Earth.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I've tent camped there in the days before the OB. Its a nice campground in a pine forest with little undergrowth. The photo above is of Spring Creek which runs along the campground. It is a cool stream which is a nice place for a dip on a hot summer day. There is also a fun logging museum acros Hwy 97 from the CG that has a lot of historical logging equipment and pioneer buildings to see. If you are there on a summer weekend and like model trains, be sure to check out the Klamath & Western Railroad

The only problem we had at Collier was the bugs. The flies / mosquitoes were fierce. I think they love the marshy areas along both Spring Creek and the Williamson river that runs by the camp. We have camped in that area a couple times since with the OB and instead of Collier we stayed about 5 miles south in Chiloquin at a Walts Cozy Camp. It is a small private CG away from the river and the bugs. Walt's has full hookups and the camp area is mostly grassy among the birch trees. Its probably a bit more $$ than Collier, but for us it was better than fighting the bugs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've never been there, but just about any campground in that neck of the woods will be a great experience. We LOVE camping over there as you won't get huge crowds and it just seems like "camping" (hope that makes sense).


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

*Jim,**
"it just seems like "camping" (hope that makes sense"* --- Oh yes, it makes a lot of sense and makes all the difference in the world. Fortunately, we are kiind of geology addicts and Chiloquin is like the center of the geology world for Oregon and Northern California! Long day trips will take us to a huge array of cool stuff and returning to a nice (relatively bug free) camp is essential!

*John,*
Thanks for the description. I don't like bugs! I'm guessing that late June they'll be a full complement of them too.

I had trouble getting any other details on local camping areas including Walt's Cozy Camp so I appreciate the description. I wonder if you can give me a little better description of Walt's? Is it in the town or outside of it? Are there a lot of lights (I realize this is an odd question) and are there a lot of trees or only a few (I'm bringing my telescope and Chiloquin is considered a 'dark-sky' site but local light pollution or lots of trees - Trailer Life reports only some sites have shade - can be bad enough to ruin it)? If the campsites are not good for light or trees, would there be a large open space (parking lot, playfield, etc.) with few trees and few lights?

I also see that Walt's only has 20amp hookups. In late June will we need AC?

Thanks,
*BBB*


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Regarding Walts:

We were there in July 2006 and had plenty of power for AC in our 21RS. It does get warm in the day, but cools off quickly at night.

Both Walts and Collier are in the trees (Pine at Collier, Birch at Walts). The sites at Walts are sunny on the ground, but for star gazing I would call it "partly obstructed" given the birch leaves and the hill (Staggart butte directly west of camp) if you want to view the low sky to the west. There is an open grassy area in the center of the 'loop' that they use for the tent camping but there is also the washroom building in the middle with probably a couple porch lights. There isn't a playground/field area. For star gazing I would probably drive a mile or 2 east of Chiloquin and get away from the trees and few street lights to get a better view and darker skies. The best place to star gaze would be from the top of Staggart Butte, but thats private land and we only got to check it out because my dad is in the train club which is run by the land owner









Walts is located west of 97, just North of South Chiloquin Road. So its outside the town and is far enough off 97 that you don't hear the Hwy97 traffic.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks John. I'll be making reservations at Walt's today.


----------

